# Last Vendor: Didn't need to secure, property secured, already winterized...



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

This poor property was victim to a bunch of shady ass vendors. Basement door that was boarded they drilled holes in the top 2x4, put in the bolts and took pics then took the bolts out of the top and put them in the bottom 2x4. Then screwed the top board on.

Boarded front door by screwing into siding. This was an MCS property by the way. Then when I got it, on my W/O the last guy who was here on 4/13 this year said he didn't need to winterize it or secure as it was already secure. Not. Unless this all happened in 9 days and I really don't think it did.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

All pipes ripped out. Every entrance was destroyed. The hole to the knob lock was so destroyed I couldn't even get a new knob on it. Ended up putting the lock box on the only handle left which was on the exterior siding glass door, the non-broken side. Was hoping to remove some debris, get a few things locked up but they just said change the 2 locks and bid everything else now.

First pic is the front door. Screwed into the siding.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Made me angry seeing the vandalism to this house.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Is it just me why does the house look like it's settled into the hillside by a few feet? also how is the lettering on your truck working out for you?


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Is all of the copper missing? How much do you need to replace?


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

No offense Zoly but you are so "green" I am finding a lot of your questions downright annoying. 
Your playing "contractor", do your damn homework and learn the business.
Seriously....asking for plumbing estimates???? People like you straight pi$$ me off.

I'm out.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Irnhrse5 said:


> Is all of the copper missing? How much do you need to replace?


All of it is missing, not a single piece left anywhere. The lettering is working great, had someone call me to tell me a brake light was out :thumbup:


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

P3+ said:


> No offense Zoly but you are so "green" I am finding a lot of your questions downright annoying.
> Your playing "contractor", do your damn homework and learn the business.
> Seriously....asking for plumbing estimates???? People like you straight pi$$ me off.
> 
> I'm out.


Why would I be offended by you being annoyed or pissed off?


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

If all of it is missing, bid extremely high on the job and hope you get the bid. What you are describing will take weeks to complete correctly. So, I would bid $4.00 a linear foot, and estimate high on the material, so say 5,000 linear feet (probably too much, but I'm not a plumber). Then I would add 25% for your vendor discount. So, I would bid $25,000. And that's just to replace the copper. You bid replacing drywall after the copper is in, and all the fixtures separately. Once again, my estimate may be high, but it's a starting point. Another suggestion is ask a plumber to give you an estimate. 

Ironhorse 5


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Irnhrse5 said:


> If all of it is missing, bid extremely high on the job and hope you get the bid. What you are describing will take weeks to complete correctly. So, I would bid $4.00 a linear foot, and estimate high on the material, so say 5,000 linear feet (probably too much, but I'm not a plumber). Then I would add 25% for your vendor discount. So, I would bid $25,000. And that's just to replace the copper. You bid replacing drywall after the copper is in, and all the fixtures separately. Once again, my estimate may be high, but it's a starting point. Another suggestion is ask a plumber to give you an estimate.
> 
> Ironhorse 5


Thanks, I've never done anything this large. Have done a few small pipes when they burst and that's it. Tried to call a plumber earlier today but they wanted an estimate fee that I don't think is going to happen. Property is in the mountains 3.5 hrs from any major city. 

I think I'd be willing to give them a deeper discount if they fronted material cost. Just did a huge drywall replacement on a house and replacing all doors / stairs / etc. Cost us a ton of money and we still haven't seen the check for that yet but it's only been 23 days.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Racerx said:


> Is it just me why does the house look like it's settled into the hillside by a few feet? also how is the lettering on your truck working out for you?


or optical illusion of the deck falling down.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

im always willing to help the green guys to bid plumbing hmm well we need boiler condition has this house ever frozen we need to bid copper and pex type this house looks real new so the prints should be on file to get an idea of whats needed and how many linear foot of pipe is or was here also assume a well at this location so was it shallow or deep theres alot here you could make a ton of money but its WAY OUT so if you forgot something your losing a half day back and forth and the old dogs would agree to that but as you say your new in this can you hold the bag on it for 60 days or more and never deep discount ever


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

68W is right. No need to deep discount. Oh, and no one will ever front material cost. You can't even think about it. So bid high and hope to God they pay you if you receive the bid award.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

We have been running into a lot of former MCS homes also. Have been finding Wints that have full hot water heaters locks not working and toilets packed to the top. But the had the taped shut with a wint sticker on it. Along with lines full of water.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

mcs lost BOA are they former boa homes ?


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

You can bid as you want BUT I wouldn't touch it if you're not a licensed plumber. The last thing you need is to try to do the job and not be able to get permits. If you are not a licensed plumber then you can't pull the permits. AT least in NJ but sure it is the same most places.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

orrrrrr are they Mcafferey formerly known as Imperial homes ? if thats the case ask big Mike when hes sending my check its 2 yrs past due


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

I worked doing lawn cuts for that old d-bag. He was a sexual predator too. Had a female friend working for him and he would make her cry daily, all his employee's hated him. Surprised he's still in business.

The letter on this house said MCS Bank of America, called the number and it said this Safeguard number is no longer in service. It's in Worcester, NY. Is that close to you 68W?


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

The MCS contractors doing BOA work in my area were the same way. 90% of the houses we went behind them on were serviced incorrectly.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Zoly said:


> The letter on this house said MCS Bank of America, called the number and it said this Safeguard number is no longer in service.


It is easy to spot the MCS/BOA/Safeguard houses in my area. Lawns not cut, debris piled in them, broken windows not boarded, A/C units gone, etc. 

At one of my regular service properties I had a neighbor want to know if I was going to cut the yard next to him. He was pretty upset about the property condition.

I looked a the signs in the window and told him it was a Safeguard house and he would be lucky if it was ever cut, much less cut correctly.


----------



## Evictor (Oct 5, 2012)

You can bid to pay a specialty contractor ie electrician,plumber or structural engineer to com out and give estimates. Like some of the others have said if you are not a licensed plumber or electrician you could get yourself into trouble.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Thanks, I've never done anything this large. Have done a few small pipes when they burst and that's it. Tried to call a plumber earlier today but they wanted an estimate fee that I don't think is going to happen. Property is in the mountains 3.5 hrs from any major city.
> 
> I think I'd be willing to give them a deeper discount if they fronted material cost. Just did a huge drywall replacement on a house and replacing all doors / stairs / etc. Cost us a ton of money and we still haven't seen the check for that yet but it's only been 23 days.


Then you are not properly licensed to do so and should pass....form the questions you're posting you're in WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY over you head


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

You guys are all high. I bet that house has max 300ft of cooper. Cooper installed by a plumber goes for $10 a ft by exacimate. You can get most house plumbed including drain line for between 5-10k.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

wmhlc said:


> You guys are all high. I bet that house has max 300ft of cooper. Cooper installed by a plumber goes for $10 a ft by exacimate. You can get most house plumbed including drain line for between 5-10k.


That's why I bid high. I don't want to mess with it. If (big IF lol) it gets approved, then you hire a plumber and have him do it and pocket the rest. 

Ironhorse 5


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I have a good friend who is a plumber. We do re-pipes all the time for $4,000-$6,000 in PEX. Margin runs 40-50%...............


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> You guys are all high. I bet that house has max 300ft of cooper. Cooper installed by a plumber goes for $10 a ft by exacimate. You can get most house plumbed including drain line for between 5-10k.



I actually AM a plumber did your estimate from not so exactimate consider hidden damage Sheet rock removal moving of insulation etc etc etc lotsa a variables here BTW 99 chances outa 100 that area isnt a requiring a LIC for plumbing and or electrical work just a sign off by the state


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Then you are not properly licensed to do so and should pass....form the questions you're posting you're in WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY over you head


This is good advice. If you're not qualified to estimate or complete the job, then remember these words and use them effectively - "Beyond my scope to address.", and the eyeball estimate can be $999999.99

You can report the damage, give them the "eyeball" estimate, and then refuse to give an actual bid. They cannot force you to perform services you are not licensed or qualified to perform. That's where the little "Contractor must follow all local and state laws" works for you. If you are not licensed as a general contractor, then you could also be in trouble trying to hire contractors to work on a property you do not own.

In Alabama, any renovation job over 10K has to have a licensed contractor. Under 10K you can get away with using non-licensed handymen to do renovations. However, plumbing and electrical has to be permitted no matter the $$, and permits require licensing.


----------



## kcbnc (Mar 6, 2013)

NC, says you will be licensed for plumbing and electrical. If you hire someone to do work at a property that is not yours, you better have a GC license. All offenses are class 1 misdemeanors, and can get you a little jail time and a fine or three. Avoided jail time, but been there and done that.


----------

